# 04 Maxima Half Moon Gaskets



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi, Though I'm not an expert mechanic Im now beginning to realize I'm incompetent and possibly stupid. I replaced the timing chain tensioner guide on my daughter's 04 Maxima. I decided to also check the rear main seal which turned out to be leaking. I have tried to install the new rear seal 5 times with no success. I also haven't been able to get the timing cover back on. The issue in both cases is the half moon rubber. What is the secret to these? The rear seal retainer came with the seal already in it so I can't put the seal on then the retainer. Thanks! Emerson


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You're supposed to drop the oil pan to install it. I'm not saying you can't install it without dropping the pan, but it is a real pain in the tail, as you already know!


----------



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you Master Tech smj999smj. If you ever need any gardening advice let me know ( I obviously would not be the person to go to for mechanical advice ). 

Thanks again, Emerson


----------

